
Ask HN: Qualities of a Great Teacher - methusala8
Hi Folks,<p>What, in your opinion, are the qualities of an exceptional teacher, apart from being knowledgeable in their area of expertise?<p>I am planning to segue into this field, hence the question. I currently work as a Data analyst. Thanks
======
photon_lines
1\. Look into mastery learning if you're really interested in making progress
in regards to teaching. 2\. Curiosity. 3\. Compassion. 4\. Ability to make
your students use their 'visual cortex' which has a processing capacity that
extends much further than what we can process using our auditory channels. 5\.
Great pay (you need adequate compensation in order to attract the best).

~~~
methusala8
Thanks. I looked up Mastery learning and will delve deeper into it. Here is
the link if anyone else is interested:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastery_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastery_learning)

~~~
photon_lines
Sorry - I just noticed that you're questions was more of: "If I were to go
into teaching, what can I do to improve the process". My answer to you: have
compassion. Create a sense of curiosity in your students. Look into Richard
Feynman. If you can instill in them that deep sense of being incredibly
curious and wanting to know more about the world (and it should come naturally
- since the world and the universe is an incredibly interesting place!!!) -
you will do well and you'll guide others towards a path that they'll always
remember you for. I respect your sense of wanting to know how to improve this
process, and I wish the best of luck to you if you decide to pursue it. If you
do - you'll change a lot of lives, but I'm going to give you a heads up: it
won't be the easiest path to take. You'll really struggle and I hope that
you're persistent and you don't give up. In the end - it'll be a path that
you'll definitely find a lot of meaning in, and you'll definitely more than
change the world by doing it. All the best of luck to you my friend :)

~~~
methusala8
Photon_lines,

Thanks a lot for your helpful suggestions and words of encouragement. I will
keep this in mind when trying to improve my skill level.

Regards,

------
antoremin
Try some teaching yourself! There's some bootcamps and online courses that
hire mentors, course authors, and code reviewers.

